# Nectar flow in western WA?



## Paver Feinberg (Apr 21, 2010)

Ideally yes if it is in bloom there is a nectar flow. But, just because it is in bloom doesn't mean there is a flow. Remember how dry it was in western WA two summers ago, well the blackberries were in bloom but had almost no nectar. 

We get three major flows: Maple, Blackberry and Knot weed. In between these there is often a dearth meaning the girls are eating the honey they just made because there is not enough to pass break even. While yes all those other flowers are in bloom and maybe providing nectar it is much less than from the three flows cited, hence a dearth because they are consuming more than they are collecting. Did that help?

David


----------



## madrona (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. Yes, it kind of helped. Knotweed is apparently not widespread in our county, and it's more or less nonexistent out here on this island. It seems as if flows could be highly localized; we do have huge thickets of wild roses, for example. And, I understand what you mean by the fact that other flowers provide less nectar then the big three you mentioned -- but if I only have two hives, then wouldn't the less-plentiful sources of nectar (say, from our organic flower farmers) still be a major source of nutrition for my bees?


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

good question and with that you get good answers 

a "nectar" flow and "honey" flow are different 

in Western Washington we have lots of nector flows - Dandilion,blackberry,Raspberry,blueberry,cabbage,fireweed,knotweed,clover,apples,and the list is LONG 
but Honey flows are area dependent such as if you live in Whatcom County you will most likely have a Raspberry honey flow and yet if you leave here in Concrete- we dont get that since the lack of Raspberry - so the question then gets moved to that is in your bee radius? that is what yours bees will bring in - or where you move your bees to- 
there is a great site here for northern nectar sources 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_nectar_sources_for_honey_bees


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Honey doesn't flow from blossoms only nectar does...


----------

